# New Roo In Our Yard



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

We picked up our new Kargoroo on Saturday morning. We went through the dealer's whole process of meeting the service manager, the parts manager, etc. We forgot to bring the PDI checklist along with us, but we knew some of the major things to look for and everything looked good.

When we met the parts guys, they were showed us the items they thought a 1st timer needs. While showing us around, he showed us the hitch we were getting. My wife was looking around behind us, and spotted something we had been considering. I had planned to use a DirecTV dish on a tripod right now, but we knew we would someday want an automatic dish for the roof of the camper, so I had been pricing them online. The cheapest I had found was a Winegard AS-2003 for $750-$800. What she had found was a factory takeoff King-Dome automatic satellite. It was originally installed on a new Allegro motor home and the purchaser wanted an in motion system. Retail price for the unit was $1295, we got is for $500 tax included.







It is black, so I will have to paint it. I won't have it installed for the maiden voyage this weekend, but then again we probably won't even have a TV with us.

We had not even left the lot before someone stopped us to ask about the camper. I told them what I could, and gave them this web address.

We were up till 2AM Sunday morning







cleaning and moving in. Many mods are alreading in the planning stages. It started raining Sunday morning and rained mostly all day. No leaks thus far. We have found two minor issues. 1st, when the queen slide was in, the rails on the ceiling were pulling away on the ends. Turns out, the last holes in the rails missed the ceiling joist. I removed the screws and drilled a new hole about 1" further down, and reinstalled the screws. It should be solid now, but we have not tested it yet. 2nd, I have to call the dealer today, because when I unwrapped the outdoor stove, there are no grates for the two eyes.









I was going to post a couple pics, but I forgot my memory card reader today







, maybe tomorrow. By this weekend, there will be pics with it loaded with our two bikes. We already have many mods planned. Some will happen this week. We are camping in Floyd SP near Summerville, GA this weekend, with a stop at Camping World in Chattanooga planned.

I'm sure Mrs. biga will chime in later.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Now thats excitement...2 am









Good Luck

John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

biga,

Way to go! Enjoy your new trailer.









Mark


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WooHoo! Congrats!!

Come join us this weekend for the SE Spring Rally at Logans Landing!! We'll help ya get it broken in......









http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=5691


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the new 'Roo, biga!









Nice score on the dish as well!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Give yourself a nice pat on the back for getting that Outback!!! Nice job.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats biga on the 28 KRS
nice price on the dish









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your new trailer







.

Awesome deal on that dish - Can you get another one?









Thor


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Here are some pics we took as soon as we were home and unhooked on Saturday.


----------



## glfritz (Apr 8, 2006)

What are you pulling your 28 krs with? is it a heavy trailer to tow?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Whew...that looks SOOO much bigger then my 28RSS.

That is really a sweet looking Outback...you should be very proud.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Very nice looking TT
Looks awesome on the inside









Don


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

glfritz said:


> What are you pulling your 28 krs with? is it a heavy trailer to tow?
> [snapback]107327[/snapback]​


For now, we are towing with a '97 F150 4x4 with the towing package, Equilizer hitch, and Reese brake controller. It pulled the Roo very well on the trip home, but we have not pulled it loaded yet. We will see tomorrow.







I have pulled heavier loads (tractors, that sort of thing) with this truck, but never as far as we would like to take this camper. We will eventually get a full size SUV, but I doubt it will happen this year.


----------

